# Habitation Service



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

Greetings from the South West

We have been advised to have a “habitation service” on our motorhome (2007). 

What is it, how much should it cost and who can be recommended to undertake the task in the Plymouth area?

We have heard a story of someone taking their pride and joy into a service centre to be told that thousands of pounds would have to be spent to rectify damp. We have no signs of that condition but it’s has caused the odd sleepless night.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If its just damp you are concerned about then just have your moho damp tested.
Alternately buy a demp tester, Amazon sell them for under £20.

A full habitation should cost between £100-200. But if you can test for gas leaks (sniff :wink: ) and capable of checking the security of the hardware and electrical connections then the rest is very straightforward. You use it all the time so you will most probably be far more _au fait_ than any examiner.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

You could try these guys they are just a little drive up the coast.
Outdoor Bits Workshop
7 Thorntree Units
Liverton Business Park
Exmouth
EX8 2NX
01395 830230


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Stevegtx said:


> Greetings from the South West
> 
> We have been advised to have a "habitation service" on our motorhome (2007).
> 
> ...


If your motorhome is still under warranty - especially under warranty against water ingress you might want to check the terms of that warranty. Some manufacturers - maybe all - insist that you have an annual check up or you might invalidate your warranty.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

If you have a damp check, make sure they check the floor from underneath. A lot of dealers dont check underneath, the check report diagrams for my van do not include the floor.
I bought a cheap meter from maplins and found damp requiring repairs. So much for my habitation checks.


----------

